

Social Vibing - wallflower
http://www.bristollair.com/2008/outer-game/pua-skills/social-vibing/

======
pasbesoin
I haven't read, yet, but I see that laughter is mentioned.

I've thought of laughter as a means of turning weakness into social strength.
As an exercise/observation, I can divide this into two categories (without
claiming any sort of authoritative definition/categorization):

1) Laughing with someone / a "victim": Expressing social support, thereby
turning the "weakness", the cause of the humor, into a strength.

2) Laughing at someone: A form of segregation, strengthening the group
laughing while ostracizing the weakened victim.

I've observed what seems to me to be a major uptick in 2) in U.S. culture
during the past decade plus, which I don't enjoy. For example, I can no longer
watch much of "Saturday Night Live", as most of the skits appear to be based
in 2). I find it very malicious and not at all funny; rather, it makes me more
than a bit queasy, when not angry.

